# House Hunting in Chania, Crete*



## PaulBrighton (May 12, 2016)

Hello Forum!

This is my first post so apologies for any dumb questions. We're in the process of trying to find a large-ish apartment in Chania, Crete or very close by for long term rental. Budget is no problem, but it seems to be a problematic task... there are plenty of estate agents etc for the surrounding area but in the city itself its hard to find someone who can help. I have a look at Xanotika Nea every week, but my Greek isn't up to that so I need an intermediary really.

If anyone can suggest how to find apartments in Chania (or if its a mission impossible) please let me know. Also if there are areas close that are "citified" that would be good info too. I know Apokoronas pretty well but not so much Akrotiri or the west of Chania, for example.

We're based in the UK but coming out flat hunting in June. Happy to buy someone a drink if they get us a good lead 

Thanks very much...

Paul

*Well apartment hunting really, but I liked the alliteration


----------



## Jane Roberts (May 17, 2017)

Try Select Properties. Gregory there is English / Greek / French and showed us a house yesterday - web site selectproperties.gr


----------

